# why woodworking?



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

not really sure where else to ask this question, I'm just curious as to what drives you. Why do you change trees into something else? 
There are so many of you - everyone of you with talent, even more are artists and even more are gifted with a talent that is unreal.

I know it's probably personal just hoping you can share with one of your biggest fans


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Are you a tree activist?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Fudwrecker said:


> not really sure where else to ask this question, I'm just curious as to what drives you. Why do you change trees into something else?
> There are so many of you - everyone of you with talent, even more are artists and even more are gifted with a talent that is unreal.
> 
> I know it's probably personal just hoping you can share with one of your biggest fans


It's an inner passion IMO you are born with and something our good Lord wanted to share with us.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with Mast, it's an inner passion, and a need to create.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Honestly, I never considered it until recently. I had my kitchen completely redone and thought to myself "That's not so hard, I can do that". Well, it turns out I was wrong. It's not easy, or cheap. I've been doing it a while, and even though I still manage to mess up about 1/3 of everything I do, I enjoy the heck out of it. It's surprisingly relaxing after a stressful day at work. My biggest problem with it is that I lose track of time and end up staying up way too late. Well, that and now I don't have money for hookers and beer


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> Honestly, I never considered it until recently. I had my kitchen completely redone and thought to myself "That's not so hard, I can do that". Well, it turns out I was wrong. It's not easy, or cheap. I've been doing it a while, and even though I still manage to mess up about 1/3 of everything I do, I enjoy the heck out of it. It's surprisingly relaxing after a stressful day at work. My biggest problem with it is that I lose track of time and end up staying up way too late. Well, that and now I don't have money for hookers and beer


Good well until that last part lol


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

It started as "I can make that cheaper and better". Now it's therapy, a creative outlet, a way to make a little extra money and a reason not to spend money on hookers or beer ;-)


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

Fudwrecker said:


> I'm just curious as to what drives you. Why do you change trees into something else?
> There are so many of you - everyone of you with talent, even more are artists and even more are gifted with a talent that is unreal.


 
you answered your own question.

some of us are artists and
some of us are talented
some of us are both

wood is as natural as can be. woodworking is my creative outlet. i dont sing or dance. my clients want something thats tangible, beautiful and useful. 
my furniture conveys all three of those. if it didnt ...........i'd better learn to sing and dance to keep food on the table


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> It started as "I can make that cheaper and better". Now it's therapy, a creative outlet, a way to make a little extra money and a reason not to spend money on hookers or beer ;-)


oh sure - like you stopped spending money on hookers and beer. lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I found I could make things with my own hands, and it has just snowballed. I guess its my therapy, my relaxation, my passion, and just plain fun. Not to mention when my wife learned I could build her things, my honeydo list exploded.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

"Why do you change trees into something else?"

Best answer is, "Because I can."


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I asked myself the same question this morning while dumping the bags and changing the filters on both dust collectors. 

I just can't stop. I am compelled to build things. It's a creative outlet. I feel useful. 

I've had a lot of other distractions over the years( motorcycles, cars, skiing, hiking, fishing, snowmobiles, golf, racquetball, windsurfing, camping, horses) all fun stuff, but woodworking has been with me the longest and weaves a thread through my whole life.

Besides, I don't know how to do rocket science


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I asked myself the same question this morning while dumping the bags and changing the filters on both dust collectors.
> 
> I just can't stop. I am compelled to build things. It's a creative outlet. I feel useful.
> 
> ...


Brett, you Sir; are a natural at woodworking.:thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

In my case it's a genetic defect.
I have no choice in the matter. My brain will asplode if I do something too far off track.

My grandfather (mom's side) was a master at woodworking and could take the most destroyed looking mess of a piece of furniture and turn it into a masterpiece. He also for novelty, drove an Essex.
My dad is a woodworker of lesser quality but makes up for it in decoy carving, and has won 1st place ribbons at carving shows, with a list as long as your arm. He worked at Ford's as an exec in Dearborn Mich.

Oh well...I had no choice, and anything I tried that wasn't wood or car related just didn't feel right, and was unsatisfying.
I tried my best to not get into wood and spent many years restoring/hopping up/painting cars. To date I've had 47 cars and 6 motorcycles. 2 hobbies are too much. Cars were making me money.
Well. I couldn't escape wood. It as calling me. My first house needed work. It was a 1860's City Officials home off of a town square. It began. I also had 4 cars on the property, and 1 off. A 73 Capri/69 GTO Judge/2 ea MGA's. off property was a 1950 Chev truck.
I went to college and became an Architect after failing in Engineering (I tried to escape my past but it just wasn't genetic).
Been a Architect/Builder/Bldg Commish....and then I made the mistake of picking up on wood log based furniture.

So us artists find a medium and run with it...or we die.
The wife is in horror when she catches me hugging my logs....Who needs beer and whores?


----------



## mark81253 (Mar 21, 2012)

Basically it's a disease. The human need to be independent and creative. The freedom of individuality. Personally I get a ton of satisfaction by doing things myself and pursuing the challenge of "If they can do it, so can I" I have ventured into many areas of self indulgence that previously in life I considered I could not accomplish.

Examples:

1. I brew my own beer.
2. I make my own wine
3. I make my own cheese
4. I reload 38 different calibers of ammunition
5. I make my own corned beef, jerky, hams, etc
6. I built my own wood splitter
7. I turn otherwise trees into art...........

The list goes on.........


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Great question. For me I think it comes from three things; an obsessive need to learn, a desire to create and build, and wanting to leave people I love something to remember me.

I don't know what it is about tools that is so awesome. Figuring out how they work, sometimes taking them apart, learning to use them well. It's like unlocking secrets. Shaping and joining wood to make something useful, beautiful, solving problems... Creating things for family and friends that they can use and appreciate, and a tangible recognition that "Hey, you mean something to me!" that is still there with them, still representing me to them when I can't be there. This is the satisfaction I'm finding in woodworking. This is why I'm here most days. This is my "Why wood?"


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I also think it is the genes - I come from a family of boat builders on one side and some serious do it yourself talent on the other - in fact there is still a ship yard in my family. I bought a chop saw to build some shelves in my garage - and loved the whole aspect of it - the customization you can do was great and just the feeling of pride at doing something with your hands was wonderful
I also recently gave up the booze and need something to do with my hands to relax and get my mind off it, so I added a table saw and a bunch of other tools in last year and half (and still "want" a bunch more!) I started with a boot rack to organize my front porch and now I cannot get enough - dressers, desks, boxes - I'll build anything - I do not follow plans very well - my style is looking around on the web for ideas(including this forum) - a pencil and a napkin and off to the mill to buy some wood. 
I make gifts and almost get a bummed out feeling when done a project. I'll never reach the level of skill I see here - but you guys all motivate (and answer alot of newbie questions) me to keep reaching higher, and I think I've reached a level now where nothing scares me! My shop is like a peaceful place where i can put aside the BS of life, relax and do what I want, the only thing that matters is the task in my hands.

Great to gain insight into your motivation - thanks!


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I think part of it is a genetic disposition, both my father and I have a knack for building things and fixing things. It comes naturally to want to create something, improve something, fix something. 

The reason I choose to direct this into wood is because it's almost a spiritual connection to nature. Wood is warm, clean, and has a deep natural beauty. The feeling I personally get while working on a project and the sense of accomplishment far exceed that of other hobbies or interests.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Because I create things. I always have. I've created things in a number of different mediums (wood, electronics, plastics, metals, etc...). My many years of whittling fancy chains and other carvings has been fueled largely by my own satisfaction; the joy I get when I admired what I've created. It's not a narcissistic kind of experience, mind you. It's the pleasure of seeing what was already in the wood finally brought to life for myself and others to enjoy and marvel over. It's my responsibility to release the hidden art that is trapped within.

I love to see others' reactions and appreciation of my creations. And I love that my dad and I are out there keeping the art alive. Chain carving is an all-but-dead art. We try to keep that heartbeat alive and bring an art "from the past" to a new audience. It's amazing how many people have never seen - or ever heard - of the kind of work we do.

My love of woodworking (as opposed to wood_carving_) also stems from my life-long passion to create things, in general, that others (and myself) can appreciate and enjoy.



Fudwrecker said:


> not really sure where else to ask this question...


Uhmm, how about the general woodworking discussion section? This isn't exactly showcasing a project.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I get to cut stuff, use tools, design stuff, build stuff, and transform stuff from trees to useful or fun stuff. It's an outlet.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Trees like walnut are supposed to be cut open, exposed and be made into furniture and such -otherwise why would they be so plain on the outside and beautiful on the inside.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Trees like walnut are supposed to be cut open, exposed and be made into furniture and such -otherwise why would they be so plain on the outside and beautiful on the inside.



That's true. The trees should be thanking us for giving them a status boost and for our help in showing how beautiful they really are. What once was a tree is now so much more.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Trees like walnut are supposed to be cut open, exposed and be made into furniture and such -otherwise why would they be so plain on the outside and beautiful on the inside.


I love that figure in that piece of walnut. 
What did you do with that? Or haven't you've done anything with it? 
See I'm drooling over somebody else's_______ I don't want to say( wood) and give others here with dirty minds the wrong impression. Lol
Nice walnut.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I do not know which one you are talking about. Some of the fiddleback went to Roy for his new Eagle and some is still in the stash-waiting for that perfect project. I am known over at woodbarter as the wall-nut. Maybe it is because it is the wood with so many faces- now which would you rather be-a tree out in the stinking snow sleet an hail or this:I know that is a silly question the answer is way too obvious.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> I do not know which one you are talking about. Some of the fiddleback went to Roy for his new Eagle and some is still in the stash-waiting for that perfect project. I am known over at woodbarter as the wall-nut. Maybe it is because it is the wood with so many faces- now which would you rather be-a tree out in the stinking snow sleet an hail or this:I know that is a silly question the answer is way too obvious.


Awesome mike. This is the one I'm talking about. 
The fiddle back is music to my ears. Lol


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I grew up in a woodworking family. Never thought of it as something special or unusual. If you wanted something made of wood, you just made it. Probably started with a tree house as a kid.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dominick, That is the one I thought you were talking about- Amazing wood almost 3 dimensional when you are looking at it-have to touch it to make sure it is not- Now you cannot tell me this is supposed to stay hidden- By the way it was urban grown and saved from the burn pile or the dump.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

What started with legos as a child and eventually grew into more tangible materials. As a kid I'd build stuff all the time. I'd spend days creating stuff. That grew into me wanting to make nice, useful things. I don't know if I'd consider myself an artist since I strive to be a jack of all trades, master of few. If I am an artist, wood and metal are my canvasses. I've always had that, "I could do that better, cheaper" attitude.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*deleted mis-posted*

message deleted. relocated


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> I've got a few arts and crafts fairs coming up and I've been digging out all my scrap and derelict remnants and making anything I think I might be able to sell. The latest is this "Rustic" end table which when I brought it in to show my wife, she sat on without hesitation, so I might be a bench.
> 
> I had this very funky old burned walnut log with some colorful lichen growing on it. I put a bow tie block through the bottom to keep it from splitting apart Then I joined the 5/4" walnut, free-edge horizontal top to it using sliding dovetails. Earlier I had turned a couple of tall candlestick, one of which I thought might look better as a leg for this little table fastened with a wedged tenon.
> 
> ...


That's some cool stuff there. If I had seen your table and not first read the description I would have thought it a bench as well. Interesting way to use those boards.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks SteveI moved my post over to Project Showcase

Bret


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

First we need to ask ourselves, What's NOT to love?! hahaha 

I guess, the feeling of pride taken when completing a set of cabinets, a turning, a carving, whatever you will, is beyond words. It's addicting. Not only that, but as for at least myself. I'm never content with my skill level here and now. With that being said, I spend 60 hours a week working the wood in it's various forms. 

Levi


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Dominick, That is the one I thought you were talking about- Amazing wood almost 3 dimensional when you are looking at it-have to touch it to make sure it is not- Now you cannot tell me this is supposed to stay hidden- By the way it was urban grown and saved from the burn pile or the dump.


That's the one. That is truly a hidden gem you got there. It's amazing what's hidden inside these trees. Most people look at trees and say.......it's a
Tree. We look at trees for the inner beauty. 
Thanks again.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Most loggers look at rotted hollows or stumps as something they cannot get Board Foot pricing out of, and I love em for that. I take away what normally would be tossed to the burnpile or bulldozed over and save em. It's a sickness that I know you understand, Dom. 
Then we bring out the best of the worst.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wrote my college entry essay for RIT's woodworking program on this exact topic. "why wood" (that was actually the title). To bad it's 3 pages long, or else I'd post it in here. Long story short... My grandfather was a woodworker and Adirondack guide boat builder. My father, built the house i grew up in, a log home. On my moms side, my great-grandfather was a carpenter, my grandfather was a DIYer and could fix/make anything, My mother and aunt both went through RIT's fine arts program and have amazing talent in almost every medium, except wood ironicaly. Why do i choose wood? I feel like i am one when working with the material, through the cursing and blood of making a project, there is no greater satisfaction in life knowing that when you complete something, you took a raw material found in everyones backyard and transformed it into a beautiful piece of art that no one would ever think possible coming from a simple tree. Why wood over metal, or glass, or ceramics? Wood is an ever changing material, you never know whats waiting for you under the bark, It could be beautiful figured grain or beautifully straight grain. Wood is alive, it connects you with nature when you work it, you're a part of it. I love wood (as bad as it sounds)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That would be cool to see Tyler. Do you have pics of your family log home?


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Dominick said:


> That would be cool to see Tyler. Do you have pics of your family log home?


Heres a pic of my house, The garage is just pine tounge and groove. You can see ADK chairs in the front lawn which i made. at the time of the picture i was rebuilding the coupola on top of the garage too. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of the interior, the living room is a cathedral ceiling with exposed beamwork, the stairs are open as is the second story balcany. I decided to throw in a pic of my grandfathers guideboat, this one happens to be my dads which will someday be mine, he claims it's the best one he built. Such an amazing and beautiful boat. Enjoy. perhaps I will snap a few more pics when I visit home this weekend.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't say just wood is my total genetic defect.
Although I see is as an opportunity to take raw material and make beauty from it...I do the same with metals and auto related pieces.
Dom has seen the Chevy engine block coffee table I've done and I've also taken some pretty basic rusted or classic cars, and turned them into a few fantastic show worthy beauties (with double to quadruple the hp.) Those are art pieces you can drive, use, and show in public. (Did a Vega with a 400sb, 400+hp, and some wild custom paint) Kinda hard to bring out the coffee table from the house except for a show. 

So for me, it's the manipulation of many materials and I'm not opposed to mixing woods with metals, or even other things. It's the artists eye that decides the materials.
I have on my bench, a crankcase from a MG, that is due to be a lamp with a wood base, if I can get the wiring through the center cleanly. 
It's the taking of something rough and turning it into beauty. Wood is a biggie for me but not the one and only material.

Sorry guys. I also have gasoline running in my veins and I eat 40 weight and snort wood dust.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Tyler. 
That's a beautiful cabin, and that boat is very nice. He did a great job.I would of loved to be raised up in one of those. Instead I grew up in the city of chi-town. Sounds like you have a pretty successful family. Keep on doing what you know best. That's making sawdust.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

jstange2 said:


> I agree with Mast, it's an inner passion, and a need to create.


 
+1....bein responsible stewards of a talent or moral desire that the good Lord gave us.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Are you a tree activist?


 Hahahahaha, only you would go there :laughing:


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I could write a very long response or just say, Because it moves me!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My Dad was a carpenter and watching him build things with his hands was inspirational to me. He made it look easy. That got my interest going at an early age, somewhere around 10 yrs old I'd guess. I always wanted to build things to show my Dad and get that nod of "that's my boy" from him. 
I also remember going to lumber yards with my Dad and I absolutely loved the smell of those places. 
To this day, the smell of wood being machined is one of my favorite smells. Especially walnut. That wood smells delicious to me.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I picked up the bug in my junior high school shop class. As I've gotten older, I've found woodworking to be an excellent way to escape the stress of my job. When I'm in the shop, my focus is completely on the task at hand and there's no room to be thinking about bills or deadlines or upcoming meetings. It's cheap therapy that comes with the benefit of creating something new.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I watched my dad make a few crafts and help me cut out a few pine cars for boy scouts, and though he never got into detailed work I was always found the tools interesting. As a teenager I was interested in blowing out my eardrums by building up the best stereo system for my truck that I could afford. This led to designing and building several subwoofer boxes for myself and my friends. As an adult I wanted to save money by building my own stuff but over the last few years I've pushed myself to come up with more challenging and detailed projects that I can be proud of. I may even try to sell a few things at a local flea market this fall. However, woodworking holds the biggest draw for me because my workshop is a place of calm where I can create and work with my hands in peace. I'm a school social worker and hear about problems all day. My two boys are a source of joy for me, but they also have the ability to make me crazy. (Not gonna talk trash on my wife because I'm not an idiot). In my workshop no one tells me about their problems and when things go wrong I whip out the sandpaper.


----------



## JB97031 (Feb 19, 2012)

For me, it's the pursuit of beauty and excellence. I'm a photographer by trade and thus my images are just two dimensional. With a gorgeous piece of wood it becomes three dimensional and something that begs to be touched and used.
Here I've combined the two. A floating walnut shelf with one of my landscape photos


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Because it like legos, only with blood if you screw up. Plus, nobody laughs at a 40 year o.d woodworker, 40 year old Lego guy, yeah gonna get some chuckles.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

JB97031 said:


> For me, it's the pursuit of beauty and excellence. I'm a photographer by trade and thus my images are just two dimensional. With a gorgeous piece of wood it becomes three dimensional and something that begs to be touched and used.
> Here I've combined the two. A floating walnut shelf with one of my landscape photos



Beautiful!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Why not?*


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> *Why not?*


I enjoy it. Nuff said.


----------



## Wood85 (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess for some people that didn't grow up with it, it's something new that they're experiencing for the first time without any previous generations to pull inspiration from. I myself am a 5th generation woodworker, and am just now at 26 realizing that my passion for anything to do with wood is SO strong that it's what I want to do with the rest of my life. Some people are born with it in their blood, and others develop the passion completely on their own!


----------



## ChiloquinRuss (Feb 25, 2008)

Welding smells BAD!

Wood smells GOOD!

Russ


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

My side job is building boats and the joy of crafting boats led me to crafting other things from wood. My favorite quote is from Saint Francis of Assisi 



> “He who works with his hands is a laborer.
> He who works with his hands and his head is a craftsman.
> He who works with his hands and his head and his heart is an artist.”
> ― St. Francis of Assisi


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

Like some of you I remember helping my grandpa and my dad on projects. When I do my own I remember the fun times with them. Also nothing beats the feeling of turning pieces of wood into something useful. When you build selves or chair or anything, that finished project just makes you feel like you can do anything. Plus power tool come on what man does not love to play with power tools


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

For me, it's because I really don't mind being a splinter magnet!


----------

